# Steering Wheel Control Input



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could someone provide me info on which wire going to the BCM is the steering wheel control wire input and then also the 5v ref wire that goes from the steering wheel controls to the BCM?


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

For a '14:



> The steering wheel control switches duplicate the function of the primary controls of the associated component, through a network of momentary contact switches and a series of resistors. The body control module (BCM) supplies voltage to the switches and monitors the return signal. When a switch is pressed, a specific voltage drops across the resistor unique to that switch. The BCM identifies the switch selected and sends a serial data message to the component controlled by the switch, activating the feature.


----------

